# I think Craven is trying to tell me something...



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Stop taking photo's of me.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ha ha love him!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Bless him!

Lilly has learnt to turn away when a camera is held up!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hahahahaha awwwww bless soooo sweet


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Happy and playful dog! Cute tongue..


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely, I think hes fed up of you and that camera


----------

